
Bandai: A Japanese toymaker’s role in the history of board games (2017) - benbreen
http://metopal.com/2017/07/21/bandais-joy-family/
======
coziestSoup
For those who found this interesting, Netflix has a really good show on the
history of popular toys called the Toys That Made Us. It's well made and
taught me a lot of things about the toys I grew up with.

------
ekphrasis
Nathan Altice makes great presentation slides. Here on board wargames history:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1uQJ5rI8fWEzAV1orIznpVDkL9o6...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1uQJ5rI8fWEzAV1orIznpVDkL9o6cgdL3/view?usp=sharing)

I can also recommend his game studies book on the NES, I am Error.

------
hkmurakami
Iirc they purchased Namco and are have been Bandai Namco for many years.

Also a powerhouse in IP licensed video games iirc, esp licensing Sunrise
anime.

~~~
amyjess
> Also a powerhouse in IP licensed video games iirc, esp licensing Sunrise
> anime.

FYI, Bandai has actually owned Sunrise since 1993. _Gundam_ had become so
integral to Bandai's business that they bought the studio that made it (over
the objections of _Gundam_ 's creator, though). Their video games are first-
party, not licensed.

Interestingly, Bandai was a significant distributor of anime in the US for a
long time, so that meant US releases of Sunrise anime were some of the only
anime that was sold in the US first-party and not under license. A few years
ago though, they shut down US operations and Sunrise anime is now distributed
in the US under license by Nozomi Entertainment.

~~~
lostconfused
Im sorry, I’m not very knowledgeable about the plastic model industry, so I
can’t answer that question. Unfortunately, I can’t really make a statement on
the plastic scale modeling kits, probably because I’d be eradicated from the
industry if I made his true feelings known. - Yoshiyuki Tomino

[https://www.toonzone.net/nyaf2009-yoshiyuki-tomino-q-ampa-
pa...](https://www.toonzone.net/nyaf2009-yoshiyuki-tomino-q-ampa-panel-
report/)

------
amyjess
This is very interesting. I'm familiar with Bandai's toys, having been a
tokusatsu fan since I was a kid [0], but I knew nothing about their board
games.

[0] And seeing _Gorenger_ mentioned in an article posted on HN put a smile on
my face. In the west, toku tends to not get mentioned much outside of toku
circles.

------
zealsham
I remember watching the anime "naruto" and seeing bandai as one of the
companies involved in it .

~~~
gh02t
They own Sunrise, which has produced a ton of the most famous anime series
(they own the license to Gundam, for instance). Bandai USA was responsible for
a ton of the shows I grew up watching on TV, from Power Rangers to Dragon
Ball.

------
Pxtl
He's dead, Jim.

~~~
threeio
[http://archive.is/tnR2i](http://archive.is/tnR2i)

